# i found this



## smoked out trout (Jun 29, 2009)

i found this rod & reel combo while i was walking around in blackwater the reel says its from 1905 just wondering on its worth to keep and restore or just toss it? its in fair con. but wont lock when you cast and reel but i dunno what brand it is any info would be nice thank you


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

put it on e-bay , there are alot of collectors out there.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Shoot a pm to Boatjob, he might be able to give you an idea about it, he has a nice little collection.


----------

